# Bamboo



## Marty333 (Nov 9, 2010)

Are bamboo leaves edible? I know the decorative bamboo that you give as little gifts aren't but what about the real deal? I have a lot of bamboo so I was wondering if Chevy could have some?


----------



## moswen (Nov 9, 2010)

there is an african tortoise edible plant list floating around the forum somewhere, but i'm on a stupid apple computer and i can't figure out how to copy and paste or open up a second internet window so i'm not going to try to find it, but it lists either 1 or 2 species of bamboo that are edible, however i don't know what those two are lol. someone will pop on here who can find it for you!


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 9, 2010)

moswen said:


> but i'm on a *stupid apple computer* and i can't figure out how to copy and paste or open up a second internet window



*gasp* bite your tongue

Command + C = copy
Command + V = paste
And at least on my Macbook Command + T opens a new tab.


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 9, 2010)

What I found is that aurea (golden bamboo or fishpole bamboo) is edible, taken from the list at http://www.africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 9, 2010)

interesting my bamboo looks bigger than that though :/


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 9, 2010)

I would try to find someone who could give you the scientific name for it in the area. Some nurseries (not all) have qualified, knowledgable plant-people who should be able to help out!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2010)

If my memory is serving me correctly, bamboo and bermuda grass are in the same family. So I would say that it is edible.


----------



## t_mclellan (Nov 9, 2010)

All Bamboo is edible.


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 9, 2010)

After a little more research prompted by Yvonne's post..

Most botanists place bamboo in the family Poaceae. *(1)*

Bermuda grass (_Cynodon dactylon_) is in the family Poaceae. *(2)*

... but then again so is Sudan Grass (_Sorghum bicolor_) which can contain a high content of cyanogenic glycoside dhurrin, which releases hydrocyanic acid after consumption which could result in death. *(3)*

*1: from http://waynesword.palomar.edu/ecoph39.htm*

_Bamboos include over 1,000 species of woody, perennial grasses in more than 100 genera. Most botanists place them in the tribe Bambuseae within the grass family Poaceae, a large family of 10,000 species and at least 600 genera. Grasses range in size from small annuals (Poa annua) to towering, timber bamboo (Dendrocalamus giganteus). This is unquestionably the most important plant family, providing the majority of food for humans and their domesticated animals. The grasses are relatively recent additions to the earth's flora, having evolved only 30 to 40 million years ago, long after the demise of the dinosaurs. Vast grasslands provided food for the rising age of herbivorous mammals which in turn provided the food for a variety of carnivores. Some plants called "bamboo" are not grasses. The popular, indoor "lucky bamboo" grown hydroponically in vases of water is actually Draceana sanderana, a member of the lily family (Liliaceae). It is also placed in the agave family (Agavaceae) and dracena family (Dracenaceae) by some botanists. Heavenly bamboo (Nandina domestica) is a cultivated dicotyledonous shrub in the barberry family (Berberidaceae)._

*2: from http://www.plantzafrica.com/plantcd/cynodondact.htm*

*3: from http://books.google.com/books?id=C8...0CBMQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Poaceae toxic&f=false*


I wouldn't worry about the bamboo, I just thought that it was interesting that something in the same family as Bermuda grass could be potentially lethal!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow thank you Josh! That was a very interesting post!!


----------



## xiaobochu (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, Bamboo is ediable and Star , Radiate and Angonoka eat bamboo too


----------



## dmmj (Nov 9, 2010)

I am assuming all bamboo leaves are edible or are the stalks also edible? I remember cory (spikethebest) saying that the ones at the zoo eat bamboo, considering how it grows if it is edible it might be worth it to buy a plant or two and have a steady supply of food available.


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 9, 2010)

Depending on the variety, bamboo grows and reproduces very quickly. A friend of mine in Georgia gave us 3 stalks of "Black Bamboo" that turned into 10-12 stalks in the first year. I would say that the only part of the bamboo that is edible would be the inner-shoots. They are more tender. I believe it is the only part of the bamboo that Panda Bears eat.


----------



## Laura (Nov 9, 2010)

marty, that new pic.. is he sleeping? or not feeling well? I know you have had some concerns lately...


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 9, 2010)

Laura said:


> marty, that new pic.. is he sleeping? or not feeling well? I know you have had some concerns lately...



He is just sleeping lol I guess it looks kind of like a rememberence thing but it isn't I was just bored 



So are the leaves edible?


----------



## t_mclellan (Nov 10, 2010)

Manny torts don't like bamboo, But the leaf & young shoots are eaten usually.
When the shoot or Corm gets 2 to 3 feet only the larger torts can bite into it.
After they get much taller, I doubt any tort would be able to bite into them.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay I hope chevy likes bamboo because I have plenty also if anyone wants bamboo shoots I can probably ship them because sometime my dad digs up shoots because they are growing on our path or garden so if interested tell me I. Shoots come up in the spring summer time.


----------



## t_mclellan (Nov 10, 2010)

What kind of bamboo? 
Photo?


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2010)

moswen said:


> there is an african tortoise edible plant list floating around the forum somewhere, but i'm on a stupid apple computer and i can't figure out how to copy and paste or open up a second internet window so i'm not going to try to find it, but it lists either 1 or 2 species of bamboo that are edible, however i don't know what those two are lol. someone will pop on here who can find it for you!



Just push the little button with the picture of the apple on it and N at the same time for a New window.

"Stupid apple computer"??? Blasphemy!!!


----------



## laura808 (Nov 10, 2010)

Marty333 said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > marty, that new pic.. is he sleeping? or not feeling well? I know you have had some concerns lately...
> ...





yeah i got worried because it said "11\9\10" i was like omg WHAT. but yay now i no


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 11, 2010)

t_mclellan said:


> What kind of bamboo?
> Photo?



I have traveling bamboo and clustering bamboo
clustering bamboo:





traveling bamboo:


----------

